# Layout overview



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

After a couple of years of slow progress things are coming into place. The big deal was creating a slough, that required figuring other design features that would tie in. 

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*slough images*

I should have included these on the original post.

Gary


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

pretty busy layout.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Very true. But it sure is fun!

Gary


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

looks good, lots of action


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

Gary, you have a really nice layout. You've created some great scenes with lots of details. :thumbsup:


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. The modeling is great fun.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice scenery details. I like it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice tug! great river detail.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

The tugboat and the water effects came out better than i hoped, thanks!

Gary


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Best tug in a river I've seen!


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for that. My first attempt too! 

Gary


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I will just agree with everything that has been posted. Great work.


----------

